

Homeless on Purpose, An Experiment in Travel and Working Remotely - benackles
http://lengstorf.com/remote-work-travel/

======
philiphodgen
I was going to offer some financially critical tax advice (hint: the foreign
earned income exclusion won't work for you) but . . . no comments on the blog,
no contact info that I could find (maybe I am blind), and discussion of his
plans are linked over to Facebook.

Kids these days.

I did a year like this in New Zealand. Changed my life for the better. Travel
like this is great.

Too bad he shuts off -- rather than aggressively opens -- ways to communicate
with the outside world on his blog.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Wow wow. As long as his income is sourced from the states, he has to pay
taxes. If he was working abroad and paying taxes abroad, then the exclusion is
applicable.

I've gotten off the exclusion for now and just deduct my Chinese taxes (which
exceed american taxes), it seems to be simpler that way.

